# Berkshire East 2.8.15



## gmcunni (Feb 9, 2015)

Date - 2.8.15
Resort - Berkshire East
Report - went on Sunday, had a great time.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 9, 2015)

woods:





more woods:




(cover thin up top, nice gash in my ski base)


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 9, 2015)

very succinct. I'll be there tomorrow taking advantage of what should be an epic powder day


----------



## jacknoir (Feb 9, 2015)

Really? Thin on top after all this snow?


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 9, 2015)

jacknoir said:


> Really? Thin on top after all this snow?


in the woods, top of BEAST was pretty thin.  guy ahead of me and i both commented how we'd be needing PTEX after that.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 9, 2015)

Beast is usually exposed rock. Too rocky and steep to hold a lot of snow. gmcunni next time you go to Berkshire East keep going past the top of Beast. Wide open woods over there.. few people venture in there so it stays fresh for a long time.


----------



## The Sneak (Feb 9, 2015)

Wait us Beast the one with the super tight entrance then gets super steep and tight? Or is that unmarked stuff?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 9, 2015)

my day


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 9, 2015)

bdfreetuna said:


> Beast is usually exposed rock. Too rocky and steep to hold a lot of snow. gmcunni next time you go to Berkshire East keep going past the top of Beast. Wide open woods over there.. few people venture in there so it stays fresh for a long time.


thanks, don't know my way around there at all.



The Sneak said:


> Wait us Beast the one with the super tight entrance then gets super steep and tight?



yes, i think so. it is marked on the map and on trail.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 9, 2015)

I made this map a few years ago showing the best off-map woods at Berkshire East. #4 has since been added to the map.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 9, 2015)

quck vid of some runs


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 9, 2015)

nice!


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 9, 2015)

a little more detail on the day. i was multi tasking ealier and didn't have the patience to type


went to bed Sat night thinking i'd be getting a bit of a powder day.  awoke to nothing and drove up to MA from CT.  opted for B E over S VT because of the weather, didn't want to drive home the extra hour in what was expected to be a storm.

got to parking lot 9:30ish.. very uncrowded. parking lot well run, rather than run out long lines the full length of the lot they stopped 1/2 way so people who got there early got good parking, people who got there later had longer walk.

no lift lines. longest wait all day was maybe 2 chairs.  i think the quad must be new this season? i was only there once before and i don't think they had a conveyor system then.  it was Ok, better than some i'd been on.

According to women i chatted with at lunch, they got 2-3 inches overnight.  overall mountain skied really well.  bumps forming on Flying Cloud and Jug.  hit a few glades.  BEAST was tough, at the top.  steep didn't hold snow, going to cost me some PTEX $$.  less steep glades held the snow well.

fun mountain, great to see a lot of kids.  some looked to be 4-5 YO and were carving turns + ripping bumps.

snowed lightly all day.  in the afternoon it was odd, my goggles would get coated with ice but it didn't seem to be raining or icing.  they were expecting a lot more snow over next few days, should continue to ski really well.


----------



## Bene288 (Feb 10, 2015)

Might check out this place today. Anyone know how much snow they got in the last storm?


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 10, 2015)

They are saying 8" on the website. We have about 24" on the ground a few towns over with most of that being recent fluffy snow.

Heading up with my Dad this morning. Going to be a great day up there!


----------



## Bene288 (Feb 10, 2015)

On my way!


----------



## Tin (Feb 10, 2015)

Black helmet,  green goggles and black Line skis. Going to be a great day! Mishka is inbound as well.


----------



## legalskier (Feb 16, 2015)

The little beast of the east?


----------



## rocks860 (Feb 20, 2015)

I've never been here before. My girlfriend wants to take a day trip soon so maybe we'll go here


----------

